
Why are microservices said to have better scalability capabilities than SOA? - WolfOliver
https://www.quora.com/Why-are-microservices-said-to-have-better-scalability-capabilities-than-SOA/answer/Oliver-Wolf-6?share=1
======
pyrophane
As someone who has worked in several environments where microservices were
used, I try to avoid deploying them as long as I can. In return for the
scalability you get a lot of complexity that it can quickly turn into a near
full-time job to manage. There is still no easy turn-key way to use in
production and test environments, and you are left with a patchwork of
solutions that require active maintenance.

Microservice architectures are a great way to solve a certain class of
problems, but they can be a real pain at the same time.

